# WWE Signs Drake Younger



## RDEvans

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...WE_Hall_of_Fame_Video_Friday_s_SmackDown.html

Good for drake, I've enjoyed his work in the indies lately and he seems to be a cool guy outside the ring but I do worry his size might hold him back though

Also for those who haven't seen him in action here's a match between Younger and Ambrose


----------



## x78

Surprised about this, he really doesn't have a good look at all, he's not even 'TV ugly' like the Brisco brothers. I only know him from deathmatches really, interesting to see what WWE does with him. Always curious when they sign these sorts of guys.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well, I didn't see this coming. Love Drake, so I hope for all the best per usual, etc. Indies lose another real good component to their depth.


----------



## RDEvans

Honestly I was shocked to find out that Drake Younger was 29. With all those scars on his body and especially forehead he looks 20 years older than he actually is



x78 said:


> Surprised about this, he really doesn't have a good look at all, he's not even 'TV ugly' like the Brisco brothers. I only know him from deathmatches really, interesting to see what WWE does with him. *Always curious when they sign these sorts of guys. *


He could have a lot of backing backstage, I know he's pretty good buddies with ambrose and probably some other indy guys


----------



## Amber B

My feels. My fucking feels. Just hire him to be the backstage cheerleader. You can't be angry around Drake Younger for fucks sake.

He deserves a shot.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Good for Drake. He's worked so hard the last couple years for his family and he really is a great guy. All the best for him.


----------



## Ray

:drake1


----------



## Lazyking

I think they have too many guys like Drake's style and his voice is really grating. Doubt he'll work beyond low card.


----------



## Ham and Egger

He'll make a great job guy.


----------



## ABrown

:kanye happy for Drake, but I don't see them doing much with him tbh. Dude is frail. He makes Hardy look jacked.


----------



## p862011




----------



## DGenerationMC

Holy shit! I'm about to cry, I'm so happy. Good for him. Just bought one of his t-shirts recently, too. His PWG send-off should be SICK. I'll miss him on Steen's Weekend Escepades and the Candice & Joey Show. DRAKE DRAKE DRAKE


----------



## Rah

Bless Drake for always going hard in his matches; his passion for entertaining fans seems second-to-none at times. He's an interesting signing, considering his background and the rumours that WWE will not be hiring "short" Indy talent anymore, but a signing I'm happy about.

I wonder how much last year's Guerrilla Warfare Match played into his signing.


----------



## DGenerationMC

RDEvans said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...WE_Hall_of_Fame_Video_Friday_s_SmackDown.html
> 
> Good for drake, I've enjoyed his work in the indies lately and he seems to be a cool guy outside the ring but I do worry his size might hold him back though
> 
> Also for those who haven't seen him in action here's a match between Younger and Ambrose


There's a good match with him and Bryan floating around somewhere too. Tons of shit with Callihan/Crowe as well.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

He has potential to become really over if he became WWE's 'hardcore guy'. He could come out with a weapon too maybe? 

I can't totally see WWE wanting to do this though. Interested to see what the future holds with him.


----------



## DGenerationMC

DisturbedOne98 said:


> He has potential to become really over if he became WWE's 'hardcore guy'. He could come out with a weapon too maybe?
> 
> I can't totally see WWE wanting to do this though. Interested to see what the future holds with him.


How about PG Hardcore? Hell, he can be the next Mick Foley. The "hardcore" guy with a soft personality. PMA, dude.


----------



## xOptix

This is one of those signings where I'm left scratching my head. We all know how much the WWE brass wants to keep things PG, and what I saw of Younger back in his CZW days, was hardly PG. Maybe things have changed. After some of the spots, I'd say he's lucky to still be upright and walking, so maybe PG is the way to go.

Unfortunately I smell jobber fodder, a horrible name/gimmick, and an exit within a year.


----------



## watts63

I'm happy that the most positive wrestler in the universe is getting a shot. I just hope they just let him be himself as it shows here:

Watch for 6:37 & 10:29




How can they not sign a guy like that.


----------



## xOptix

"I THREW JOEY RYAN INTO LEGOS!"

If any of you have kids that play with LEGO, and if you've ever stepped on one at 3am, you know how painful they can be.


----------



## Mr. I

xOptix said:


> This is one of those signings where I'm left scratching my head. We all know how much the WWE brass wants to keep things PG, and what I saw of Younger back in his CZW days, was hardly PG. Maybe things have changed. After some of the spots, I'd say he's lucky to still be upright and walking, so maybe PG is the way to go.
> 
> Unfortunately I smell jobber fodder, a horrible name/gimmick, and an exit within a year.


They signed Sami Callihan who had the same reputation. Both guys are known for deathmatches, but so was Jon Moxley, all three guys are good wrestlers in their own rights.


----------



## Cabanarama

DGenerationMC said:


> Holy shit! I'm about to cry, I'm so happy. Good for him. Just bought one of his t-shirts recently, too. His PWG send-off should be SICK. I'll miss him on Steen's Weekend Escepades and the Candice & Joey Show. DRAKE DRAKE DRAKE


If he gets a PWG sendoff... He's not going to be at the PWG show in a few weeks because his wife is expected to give birth around that weekend, and considering how PWG can go 2-3 months at times between shows, they might not be able to get one in before he has to report for Florida...
Few people are more deserving... he's one of the best workers on the indies and probably the nicest guy in pro wrestling. And anyone that still sees him as just a deathmatch guy hasn't seen his work from the last 2-3 years.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

So pleased for him, great guy, great talent, intrigued to see what they do with him.


----------



## DareDevil

:mark: Holy shit, yes!!


----------



## A$AP

:drake1


----------



## DOPA

Not a big fan of him but still I'm really happy for this guy. He seems like a genuinely great and he's always happy. He could really boost the morale of the locker room just with his attitude to wrestling and life in general.


----------



## GothicBohemian

This is one of those signings that really surprised me. Not a negative surprise at all – super happy for him that he’s getting this chance – but just…surprised. I had no idea he was on WWE’s radar.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cabanarama said:


> If he gets a PWG sendoff... He's not going to be at the PWG show in a few weeks because his wife is expected to give birth around that weekend, and considering how PWG can go 2-3 months at times between shows, they might not be able to get one in before he has to report for Florida...
> Few people are more deserving... he's one of the best workers on the indies and probably the nicest guy in pro wrestling. And anyone that still sees him as just a deathmatch guy hasn't seen his work from the last 2-3 years.


I hope he does. PWG hasn't had a big send-off since Generico a year ago. I think Drake is the next Mick Foley, in terms of personality. He's known for being the hardcore, blood and guts guy, but he's really a ray of sunshine.


----------



## Shepard

This is great. Drake seems like the coolest guy ever so good for him. Hope he makes the most of it and does well.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley

I can't see them introducing him as a former CZW Ultraviolent Underground Champion. 

Didn't he win the Tournament of Death too? I used to really follow CZW but have let it go in the last couple of years.

Good for him. It might be nice to wrestle without the possibility of having salt rubbed into the gaping wound on your forehead! I wonder if he'll be in the tag team division?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

OH MY GOD. :mark:

I love Drake so wish all the good for him. Has to be the most positive guy in wrestling. Not only that, but he's busted his fucking ass. Totally deserves this shot. 

DRAKE :mark:

I really hope that CZW books him one last time and gives him the proper send-off he deserves.


----------



## rockdig1228

Just echoing what everyone else is saying, so happy to see Drake signed! Glad to see one of the hardest-working and most positive people in the industry get a shot at the big time. I could see him doing great things as a tag team guy - we all know he'll bump like a madman and be a great face-in-peril. He's tailor-made for that role in WWE.


----------



## NastyYaffa

So happy for Drake. He is like the nicest guy you'll ever meet.


----------



## Creative name

WWE signing Drake really shocked me because like most fans, I didn't believe he was a guy that WWE would ever sign. His look and the fact that he's mainly a hardcore guy when WWE doesn't even allow chair head shots made it seem impossible for Drake. Wit that being said, I hope he does well and gets a solid position at least on the main roster. If you watch his matches you'll notice he does have a lot of wrestling ability without the hardcore stuff. Drake being signed gives me hope that Kevin Steen could be next!


----------



## BallsBalogna

This is pretty shocking! Amazing news though, Drake goes hard, harder than anyone IMO. If this goes well for Drake, and it should, then he will have one hell of a well rounded career! He's been one of my favorites for the longest and it's always nice to see guys who give 150% into everything they do catch a break like this. Best of luck, Drake!


----------



## Certified G

As I posted in the Other Wrestling section:

I remember a couple months back after one of his segments as an extra on SD, I posted here saying something like there's next to no chance of WWE signing him (though it'd be a shame) because of how he looked with all the scars.
I'm happy to say WWE proved me wrong, I'm not really expecting big things for him, he's a WWE midcarder at best (I think) but that isn't even a bad thing.


----------



## Flux

Holy shit :ass

I love Drake, if not for his ringwork but for his attitude towards life. Seems like such an insanely cool guy, like... The coolest.


----------



## xOptix

I think that they should play off of his wrestling background. Build him up as one tough mother fucker, which we all know he is.

A tough, well built face might go further than just, "Oh hey, here's this wrestler guy that the casual fans have never heard of. Enjoy the mid-card, Drake!"

Get people interested in his past work so they go on YouTube and pull of some of the crazy stuff he's done. If the do this, they'd need to be very careful not to carry it too far and make him nothing more than a hardcore gimmick, which they don't let out of the box except for the Extreme Rules PPV, which we all know after seeing Drake, is very far from being extreme.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

If he puts his body on the line in WWE and takes a few 'holy shit' spots, the people will be behind him in no time.


----------



## ducksfan87

word is, he's likely signed to be a ref.


----------



## Al Borland

WILL MARK THE FUCK OUT IF HE'S PUT WITH MOX OR ROLLINS WHEN REIGNS INEVITABLY BREAKS AWAY IN A FEW WEEKS :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

ducksfan87 said:


> word is, he's likely signed to be a ref.


:kobe

If true then that's just fucking stupid. If they want a ref, then they should just sign a referee and leave Drake alone.


----------



## december_blue

MoxleyMoxx said:


> :kobe
> 
> If true then that's just fucking stupid. If they want a ref, then they should just sign a referee and leave Drake alone.


What if that's what he wants?


----------



## Snapdragon

ducksfan87 said:


> word is, he's likely signed to be a ref.


Word is where?


----------



## RiverFenix

MoxleyMoxx said:


> :kobe
> 
> If true then that's just fucking stupid. If they want a ref, then they should just sign a referee and leave Drake alone.


I think he knows what's best for himself. Maybe he doesn't want to wrestle in deathmatches for pittance pay and the love of wrestling when he could make a real living in the wwe without taking any real punishment outside of the occasional ref bump while traveling the world and being involved in big matches. 

Don't have a clue what wwe main roster referees get paid, but have to believe it would be $50K+ at the absolute least.


----------



## Chismo

Drake of all people, wow... Good for him, though. Dude deserves all the goodies he can get. 



DGenerationMC said:


> I hope he does. PWG hasn't had a big send-off since Generico a year ago.


Looks like someone hasn't seen the one Davey Richards had. They even chanted "you are wrestling", true story. 

:ti


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

december_blue said:


> What if that's what he wants?





DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think he knows what's best for himself. Maybe he doesn't want to wrestle in deathmatches for pittance pay and the love of wrestling when he could make a real living in the wwe without taking any real punishment outside of the occasional ref bump while traveling the world and being involved in big matches.
> 
> Don't have a clue what wwe main roster referees get paid, but have to believe it would be $50K+ at the absolute least.


Well if that's what he really wants, then so be it, but I'd personally much rather see him wrestle than be a referee.


----------



## ducksfan87

Snapdragon said:


> Word is where?


loldirtsheets report:

The back-story on Younger's signing is he went through a WWE try-out camp in December. Younger tried out as a wrestler, but sources tell PWTorch that it's likely - although not 100 percent confirmed - that Younger was also asked to fulfill a referee role if he signed with WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre

I read they want to make him a ref. That was on PW Torch


----------



## Barry Horowitz

I'd never heard of the guy before this thread. A quick Google search indicates that he is younger than me by a few months, but looks old enough to be my father.


----------



## DudeLove669

He'll probably be the new Colin Delaney. He'll be a tough jobber who takes horrendous beatings all the time.

I like Drake but can't possibly see what WWE sees in him other than something bad. I don't think he'll find much success but if the crowd gets behind him then who knows.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

He isn't going far in the WWE, but I'm glad he got the job.


----------



## Mon Joxley




----------



## Ham and Egger

They sign an indy wrestler to be a ref? DA FUQ!?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ham and Egger said:


> They sign an indy wrestler to be a ref? DA FUQ!?


They've signed an indy wrestler to be an extra before. :shocked:


----------



## Mon Joxley

DGenerationMC said:


> They've signed an indy wrestler to be an extra before. :shocked:


----------



## Wcthesecret

Phantango said:


>


 ...I miss him...


----------



## DGenerationMC

Phantango said:


>












Joey Ryan, do something!


----------



## Cryme Tyme

Wonderful news. Ref or wrestler, the dude deserves it.


----------



## Cabanarama

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think he knows what's best for himself. Maybe he doesn't want to wrestle in deathmatches for pittance pay and the love of wrestling when he could make a real living in the wwe without taking any real punishment outside of the occasional ref bump while traveling the world and being involved in big matches.
> 
> Don't have a clue what wwe main roster referees get paid, but have to believe it would be $50K+ at the absolute least.


Exactly. Considering his wife is going to be giving birth in a few weeks to their second child, maybe he wants to support his family without putting himself at risk. If an indy wrestler suffers a major injury that puts them out of action for awhile, in most cases it fucks them up financially. If you have a family to feed, it's not worth the risk. Plus, there's also the possibility of wrestling for years taking a huge toll on your body, especially someone like Drake who has put his body through hell for years.
If he can stay in the business he loves, working on worldwide television for the largest company in the industry, while not having to take many bumps (he's taken more than his fair share) and making a lot more money to better provide for his family, it seems like a pretty obvious choice if given the opportunity.
The possibility of him never wrestling again kinda sucks, but this is what's best for him and his family, and for someone that is such a class act (if you've ever met the guy, you'll know he's on of the nicest people you'll ever meet), he deserves it. 


Barry Horowitz said:


> I'd never heard of the guy before this thread. A quick Google search indicates that he is younger than me by a few months, but looks old enough to be my father.


With all the damage he's done to himself, both in (deathmatches) and outside of the ring (substance abuse, which he is now clean from), that's to be expected


----------



## DPW

Good for him! In a few years I want to see a match between Younger and Callihan at TLC or Extreme Rules!:dance


----------



## FightSteenFight

Great news....


----------



## CZWRUBE

I like this signing, I too am shocked , But I think it will be a good thing for both parties involved!!!


----------



## sillymunkee

I know I have seen more but the only match of his I can remember is the CZW outdoor match with Brain Damage. Brutal stuff.


----------



## TaporSnap

I simply cannot understand why guys like Drake Younger get signed yet ACH, Johnny Gargano, 3.0 and The Young Bucks are seemingly being continuously ignored.


----------



## RiverFenix

TaporSnap said:


> I simply cannot understand why guys like Drake Younger get signed yet ACH, Johnny Gargano, 3.0 and The Young Bucks are seemingly being continuously ignored.


Maybe they don't want to be referees.


----------



## xOptix

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ...he could make a real living in the wwe without taking any real punishment outside of the occasional ref bump...


Can you imagine Younger getting "knocked out" with a ref bump? Those of us who know who he is and what he can do would probably die laughing. Unless they plan on a brainbuster onto or an exploder suplex into the stairs, uh uh.


Barry Horowitz said:


> I'd never heard of the guy before this thread. A quick Google search indicates that he is younger than me by a few months, but looks old enough to be my father.


It's amazing what tearing up your body for years and years can do to you.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

TaporSnap said:


> I simply cannot understand why guys like Drake Younger get signed yet ACH, Johnny Gargano, 3.0 and The Young Bucks are seemingly being continuously ignored.


smh at "guys like Drake" :no:


----------



## RiverFenix

The guy Tyson Kidd is wrestling is Bao Nguyen, I though it was a pretty good little match and remember being impressed with the unknown Bao. Why does any of this matter to this thread you ask? Well Mr. Nguyen is still employed in the wwe and appears regularly on wwe programming as (I bet you've guessed it)...


----------



## RiverFenix

Also are referees classified as independent contractors like the wrestlers are or are they employees and thus gets health coverage and all the other tax benefits of being an employee?


----------



## Obfuscation

Wait, is the ref info legit or one random dirtsheet report?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

From what I've read, the rumors are apparently from social media.


----------



## RDEvans

TaporSnap said:


> I simply cannot understand why guys like Drake Younger get signed yet *ACH*, Johnny Gargano, 3.0 and The Young Bucks are seemingly being continuously ignored.


looks like you got your wish http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...XX_ROH_Star_Getting_a_WWE_Tryout_Younger.html


----------



## RiverFenix

^Hopefully Steen is living in the gym until the try-out camp, dropping all the weight he can between now and then.


----------



## DirectorsCut

ACH in the WWE. Yes please.


----------



## Memphis Fan

First post. The WWE will never sign Kevin Steen unless the creative team has a fat guy gimmick for him. ACH needs to stay in ROH and go to NJPW . In a few years time , ACH would be a great IWGP Jr. Champ .


----------



## RiverFenix

It's interesting that indie running buddies - one makes it to the wwe and the other doesn't. Punk/Cabana, Cesaro/Hero, and now potentially Zayn and Steen.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Memphis Fan said:


> First post. The WWE will never sign Kevin Steen unless the creative team has a fat guy gimmick for him. ACH needs to stay in ROH and go to NJPW . In a few years time , ACH would be a great IWGP Jr. Champ .


Albert/Tensai just moved to the commentary desk. Bam.


----------



## RiverFenix

Steen could always be a French-Canadian Pirate...


----------



## Memphis Fan

Baldo is a big dude , former Pitt fooball player. He was trained in the WWE system . Not out of shape like Steen .As for Steen , odds are he would get a Buddy Rose fat guy gimmick. Steen is over a 100 pounds over weight.


----------



## watts63

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Steen could always be a French-Canadian Pirate...


Or the newest member of the Wyatt family.


----------



## xOptix

Memphis Fan said:


> Baldo is a big dude , former Pitt fooball player. He was trained in the WWE system . Not out of shape like Steen .As for Steen , odds are he would get a Buddy Rose fat guy gimmick. Steen is over a 100 pounds over weight.


Bray Wyatt isn't exactly a small dude either. If Steen can manage to cut a promo half as good as Wyatt, I could see him getting a development contract, because weight can always be lost.


----------



## RiverFenix

Bray Wyatt is also a legacy, would he have ever been hired without Mike Rotunda being a former wrestler/current road agent?

Also can Kevin Steen play any other character than bad ass ass kicker hard man? Could he pull off an Adrian Adonis character?


----------



## xOptix

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Bray Wyatt is also a legacy, would he have ever been hired without Mike Rotunda being a former wrestler/current road agent?
> 
> Also can Kevin Steen play any other character than bad ass ass kicker hard man? Could he pull off an Adrian Adonis character?











Jebus, would I ever love to see a gimmick like this on the main roster.

I doubt it would clear the PG bar though.


----------



## Mon Joxley

If they do that they need to bring back Jimmy Hart for it.


----------



## Geeee

Ooops. Misread the link lol.


----------



## BrazilianBash

I met Drake on the first Wrestling event i ever went on my life.

This guy *RESPECTS* fans so much you wouldn't believe it. He asked me a gazillion questions about Brazil and even remembered to send a shout on Facebook,such a nice guy!

As far as his abilities,well...Drake is GREAT on the ring,has a amazing personality, but i can't really see him growing on WWE,tough.
Those scars on PG Era? Kids would cry.


----------



## CZWRUBE

DGenerationMC said:


> How about PG Hardcore? Hell, he can be the next Mick Foley. The "hardcore" guy with a soft personality. PMA, dude.


Id be ok with him being The next Foley!!!


----------



## xOptix

From what I've seen of him both in and out of the ring, I'm just a fan of him in general. He seems very genuine, which is huge for me.

Has anybody ever marked for a ref?


----------



## Goat Face Killer

x78 said:


> Surprised about this, *he really doesn't have a good look at all*, he's not even 'TV ugly' like the Brisco brothers. I only know him from deathmatches really, interesting to see what WWE does with him. Always curious when they sign these sorts of guys.


Its not just gays and gals who watch wresting you know you raging ****


----------



## Dpc292

From WrestlingInc




> - As noted, indie wrestler Drake Younger finished up his commitments this weekend and will be reporting to the WWE Performance Center in the next week. Younger is mainly being brought in to work as a referee.



Welp, this sucks.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Goddammit, where's the PWG farewell!?!?


----------



## Pharmakon

Guess he will come back to get his revenge on Ryback and start a rivalry, that would be a good rivalry or with Dean Ambrose as well.


----------



## cacawmike

He's moving to Orlando next week, but please don't tell me the referee thing is true.

http://nodq.com/wwe/400724617.shtml


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

Should anybody be surprised about the ref thing? It is another example of WWE's stupid mentality when it comes to talent. As usual looks, size and bias against people who make a name on the indies comes into play. They will never get it.


----------



## Snapdragon

Why wouldn't they just sign an actual referee is my question.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Snapdragon said:


> Why wouldn't they just sign an actual referee is my question.


Because wrestlers generally make the best referees. Nick Patrick is a perfect example.


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed

I had to go see him on youtube and man is that guy small. I have no idea what he's going to do in WWE.


----------



## DemBoy

Bandwagon_derailed said:


> I had to go see him on youtube and man is that guy small. I have no idea what he's going to do in WWE.


Size isn't really the issue here. I remember when the WWE didn't sign the Briscoe brothers because they weren't "cosmetically pleasing enough for TV" and Drake Younger is a guy who's young but looks like he has 40 years old and that in my book isn't cosmetically pleasing, but if they do want him as a ref why would he leave PWG to go and be nothing more than a ref? A baffling decision by the WWE and Drake really.


----------



## Thomazbr

DemBoy said:


> Size isn't really the issue here. I remember when the WWE didn't sign the Briscoe brothers because they weren't "cosmetically pleasing enough for TV" and Drake Younger is a guy who's young but looks like he has 40 years old and that in my book isn't cosmetically pleasing, but if they do want him as a ref why would he leave PWG to go and be nothing more than a ref? A baffling decision by the WWE and Drake really.


Because he has a mouth to feed?


----------



## Mon Joxley

DemBoy said:


> Size isn't really the issue here. I remember when the WWE didn't sign the Briscoe brothers because they weren't "cosmetically pleasing enough for TV" and Drake Younger is a guy who's young but looks like he has 40 years old and that in my book isn't cosmetically pleasing, but if they do want him as a ref why would he leave PWG to go and be nothing more than a ref? A baffling decision by the WWE and Drake really.


They didn't sign the Briscoes because Jay went on a homophobic rant on Twitter.

Yes, it's totally baffling that a WWE contracted referee who works just as many dates as a wrestler is not allowed to work for another wrestling company. Seriously, some of the comments here are ridiculous.


----------



## DemBoy

Phantango said:


> They didn't sign the Briscoes because Jay went on a homophobic rant on Twitter.
> 
> Yes, it's totally baffling that a WWE contracted referee who works just as many dates as a wrestler is not allowed to work for another wrestling company. Seriously, some of the comments here are ridiculous.


The homophobic rant was a year ago dude, the Briscoes tryout was in 2009 so i don't see how those 2 relate at all. And you seem to know a lot about the deal the WWE make with Younger, can you please enlighten me?


----------



## DemBoy

Thomazbr said:


> Because he has a mouth to feed?


Oh yeah sorry.


----------



## Mon Joxley

DemBoy said:


> The homophobic rant was a year ago dude, the Briscoes tryout was in 2009 so i don't see how those 2 relate at all. And you seem to know a lot about the deal the WWE make with Younger, can you please enlighten me?


They had another tryout a year ago, right before the tirade if I recall. You'd probably be one of the first people to complain about WWE "poaching" the indies if they signed them anyway.

I don't know anything about the deal WWE made with Drake, I just know that people bitching about him being "just a referee" is asinine. Please explain to me how a referee would have any more spare time than a wrestler on the WWE schedule? Because last time I checked, you need a referee in order to have a wrestling match. He clearly doesn't have a problem with it, assuming that's even the case, why should you?


----------



## DemBoy

Phantango said:


> They had another tryout a year ago, right before the tirade if I recall. You'd probably be one of the first people to complain about WWE "poaching" the indies if they signed them anyway.
> 
> I don't know anything about the deal WWE made with Drake, I just know that people bitching about him being "just a referee" is asinine. Please explain to me how a referee would have any more spare time than a wrestler on the WWE schedule? Because last time I checked, you need a referee in order to have a wrestling match. He clearly doesn't have a problem with it, assuming that's even the case, why should you?


I'm sorry didn't know i had problem with it, my bad. And no they didn't got another tryout, they talked to the WWE but nothing was offered. TBH i couldn't give a single fuck if the WWE "poaches" indie talent, i actually love it when i hear they're looking for indie talent.


----------



## TEWA

DemBoy said:


> Size isn't really the issue here. I remember when the WWE didn't sign the Briscoe brothers because they weren't "cosmetically pleasing enough for TV" and Drake Younger is a guy who's young but looks like he has 40 years old and that in my book isn't cosmetically pleasing, but if they do want him as a ref why would he leave PWG to go and be nothing more than a ref? A baffling decision by the WWE and Drake really.


Well you are clueless.


----------



## DemBoy

TEWA said:


> Well you are clueless.


You got me with that compelling argument. unk3


----------



## Mr. I

DemBoy said:


> Size isn't really the issue here. I remember when the WWE didn't sign the Briscoe brothers because they weren't "cosmetically pleasing enough for TV" and Drake Younger is a guy who's young but looks like he has 40 years old and that in my book isn't cosmetically pleasing, but if they do want him as a ref why would he leave PWG to go and be nothing more than a ref? A baffling decision by the WWE and Drake really.


Pretty sure they didn't sign the Briscoe brothers because one of them went on a homophobic rant on Twitter.


----------



## DemBoy

Ithil said:


> Pretty sure they didn't sign the Briscoe brothers because one of them went on a homophobic rant on Twitter.


The 1st time they got a tryout with the WWE, Laurinaitis told them this.





About the 2nd time i don't know if it's true or not but supposedly they we're in "talks" with WWE on 2013 around August, in the end the company didn't make them any offer. The homophobic rant was when they were still under contract with ROH, the company even made Jay issue a public apology.

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...jay-briscoe-controversial-homophobic-comment/


To stay on-topic. My comments stated on the last page were just my opinion on the whole ref thing, i believe that you shouldn't bust your ass off on something and then do a completely different thing.


----------



## Shepard

He's still staying in the business he loves but getting a much more consistent (and better) pay check. Plus I think he's just had a baby, so that's something which he'll consider. Being a ref means he won't have to take any more silly bumps (or painful ones anyway) and will be good for his health, something which a child to care for might have weighed on his mind. I'll miss Drake on the indies but this is definitely a step up for him. Plus it's not like it'd be impossible for him to transition into being a wrestler again if he had to.


----------



## DemBoy

Shepard said:


> He's still staying in the business he loves but getting a much more consistent (and better) pay check. Plus I think he's just had a baby, so that's something which he'll consider. Being a ref means he won't have to take any more silly bumps (or painful ones anyway) and will be good for his health, something which a child to care for might have weighed on his mind. I'll miss Drake on the indies but this is definitely a step up for him. Plus it's not like it'd be impossible for him to transition into being a wrestler again if he had to.


This is the type of reply i love. You're right he's still in the business and maybe he is done being a full time wrestler because of whatever reason, but i just wanted to voice my opinion on the matter. If it came out wrong i'm sorry and yes, I know he has every right to do whatever the fuck he wants, but that doesn't mean I can't voice my opinion.


----------



## rockdig1228

Yeah, I think this is definitely more about Drake providing for his family. And kudos to the guy... like Shepard said, I'll miss watching him perform but I can't fault a guy for doing what it takes to do what's best for his family and again, at least he gets to continue working in the business he loves.

Maybe there's a chance he'll be a full-time performer down the road, but in the mean time, I'm sure he'll do his fair share of bumping as a ref haha.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*DRAKE!
DRAKE!
DRAKE!
DRAKE!*


----------



## Uerfer

Jaysfromnyc said:


> Should anybody be surprised about the ref thing? It is another example of WWE's stupid mentality when it comes to talent. As usual looks, size and bias against people who make a name on the indies comes into play. T*hey will never get it.*


There is nothing to get. Its one of the major reasons they are still successful globally. If Mcmahon had pushed vanilla midgets instead of Hogan in the 80s or Austin in the late 90s, there would be no WWE today. How over nWo would've gotten with the crowds if you had Lance Storm, Chris benoit and Rey mysterio representing it instead of Hogan, Nash and Hall? Hell, WWE attempted to push Shawn, Bret as game changing mega-stars and look how that turned out for them? If you had Chris jerichos or RVDs running around in Cena's spot as the face or the top world champion for over ten years, WWE would have completely dropped off the mainstream map. Pushing big guys with the marketable looks has a proven track record for huge success in the long term, why would you expect Vince to move away from it? If you were in his position running a global enterprise you would do the same thing. Now this doesn't mean small guys are "held down" because that is far from the truth, there are plenty of big opportunities in WWE for a talented star regardless of size, look or race. They just have to earn it, like Bryan did.


----------



## Genking48

Not only does he probably get paid just as well as before, but he gets paid that amount for doing something that takes much less of a toll on his body, good decision on Drakes part.

Not really a fan of Drake, but I'll wish him the best of luck over in the E.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Really disappointed that Drake left PWG without being able to give a farewell speech. 

He won a #1 Contender's Match for the World Title and I bet that he was gonna be the guy to finally dethrone Cole for the strap. Dammit. Would've been a real cool moment.


----------



## Obfuscation

watch this if you want to get your fill of a Drake Younger farewell. Good stuff.


----------



## World's Best

Dpc292 said:


> From WrestlingInc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welp, this sucks.


----------

